# Will GM and Ford make it?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, GM and Ford _/O just don't seem to me like they will make which is sad I'd even be sad to see Ford go and GM not. Both auto makers have been around forever if they both honestly run out of money it won't be good.

FORD:


> Ford may have cut costs to the point where the company cannot even operate properly anymore, the number of people in product development, management and marketing has gone so low. That still may not be enough to save the company.
> 
> Ford's US September sales were only 116,734 vehicles, an annual run rate of 1.4 million. The car company cannot stay in business at that rate. With credit so hard to come by even people who want to buy cars and trucks may not be able to......


CLICK HERE for the rest of the story.

GM:


> General Motors, America's biggest cars group, warned last night that it could run out of cash early next year without a government bail-out, a merger or asset sales.
> 
> GM said its liquidity during the first half of 2009 would "fall significantly short", of the minimum required, even with the draconian measures it has planned or put in place to raise its cash by $20bn (£12.7bn) next year.
> 
> The warning came as it reported third-quarter results, which were delayed for 45 minutes while trading in its stock was suspended in New York. These showed an operating loss of $4.2bn compared with $1.6bn a year earlier....


CLICK HERE For the rest of the story.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sure G.M. will most likely go out of business, just so you will shut up about them, and their tailpipes. To them it would be worth it.


----------

